# Ashley and Stephanie (~BBW ~Lesbian self-discovery ~SWG ~feederism



## growinluvhandles (Aug 28, 2013)

*WRITER'S NOTE: Two roommates on a journey of self-discovery -- Ashley who is losing her boyfriend due to getting fat, and Stephanie who has something special she wants to say to Ashley.

This contains some erotica and romance of the lesbian variety. I had originally written this to be the first chapter, but it works as a stand-alone. My plans were for subsequent chapters will containing sexual scenes, forcefeeding, intentional weight gain, fat, love handles, thick thighs, bellies and many interesting things. If you think I should continue, give me some ideas for this. *

************

I used to be something else back in high school  a big shot triple-athlete, playing softball, running track and playing basketball. But now, the only big thing about me is my belly.

I have lost so much due to this belly I have grown.

And it's not just my belly. I guess you could say I'm getting bigger all over, but my belly is a big problem this morning. I can't squeeze into my cute pink exercise outfit. Not that I've worn it lately  not for several months. But I realized this morning standing in front of the mirror that I need to get back in shape.

"Ashley, gawd, you've gotten fat," my roommate Stephanie's voice startles me as she sneaks up behind me. Or maybe she has been there a while watching me try to pack my bulging belly and fat asscheeks into these shorts.

I am already self-conscious enough about the fact that I have gained weight without getting grief from Stephanie over it.

I try to laugh, but it sounds hollow, and then I try to make a joke about it. "Well, if you weren't such a great chef, maybe I wouldn't be in this shape."

Stephanie is studying culinary arts. We are sophomores in college now, and we have been roommates since our freshman year.

"You're getting to quite a plumper, Ash," she says, reaching behind me and grabbing a handful of love handle and squeezing it lightly.

"Hey, that tickles!" I move away from her touch. Lately, she has gotten all touchy-feely on me, and I have no idea where that's coming from.

"Just saying, you better slow down that appetite, girl, or you're gonna be huge."

I feel huge already, and I can't imagine getting any bigger. As I said, I used to an athlete in high school  tall, strong, muscular and slender. I took advantage of all that Title IX could offer, and I was a scholarship athlete my freshman year. And I "was" an athletic training major.

"Was" because I lost my scholarship due to gaining the freshman 15 plus some. Also, I am an elementary education major now. It's easier, and the classes usually meet later in the day than those physical fitness training courses. Those classes all meet before noon. I have gotten kind of lazy this year, so later afternoon classes fit my lifestyle better.

And I had to get out of the physical fitness field. No one wants to be trained by a fatty like me. 

I realized that fact the last time I was at the gym and I overheard some beanpole girls talking behind the back of one of the male trainers who had gained just 10 or 15 pound. He had a slight beer belly, just a couple extra inches around the middle.

Nothing at all like what I had gained.

"Look at him, how he let himself go," one of those blond sorority girls said to the other as they pumped their stationary bicycles side by side.

"Yeah. Used to be the hottest trainer here. But now, who's he going to train  pigs? Haha!"

They both laughed, then one of them saw me and poked the other. They both stopped laughing, stopping pedaling. Awkward moment. 

I saw their glances. I felt the silence of their stares. And then, as I walked away  their giggles behind my back. They couldn't contain themselves any more than I can contain my appetite.

Anyway, that was my last time at the gym, back in February. I changed my major the same day. I think about how much of my dreams I have lost due to getting fat. My scholarship, being on the track and softball teams, my dignity.

And I think about my boyfriend, Jacob. I don't want to lose him, but lately he hasn't seemed as interested. I'm sure he is turned off by how fat I'm getting  with no end in sight. That's why I wanted to go exercise today for the first time in eight months.

These thoughts weigh heavily on my brain. I look at myself in the mirror, trying in vain to tug up my too-tight shorts over my thick soft thighs.

"Hey, earth to Ashley, earth to Ashley," Stephanie breaks through my reverie.

"Huh?"

"I was saying if you want, I'll go shopping with you at the mall later today, and we can get you some new exercise clothes."

"Oh, sure, Steph. Thanks."

"Besides, there's a new cheesecake place at the mall food court, and I hear it's mmmmm scrump-dilly-umptuous." I see her lick her lips. She is quite thin but curvy in all the right places. She can afford to pig out on cheesecake. But me --

"Don't think I should have any cheesecake," I mutter sadly, pouting as I pull the shorts off my legs and toss them on the bed. 

I'm in just a wifebeater and panties, and I notice Stephanie watching how my wifebeater rides up on top of my fat gut. She probably feels sorry for me, and offering to go shopping with me is her way of helping the fat girl out.

"Awwww, why not? I'm not going to sit and eat cheesecake by myself, Ash. I'd look like some gonna-be-fat loser."

"How can you say that in front of me? I am fat. A fat loser."
"Naw, Ash, you're not fat. You're just plump. And you are going to exercise this belly off just as soon as we get you some new exercise clothes, right?"

She sounds sympathetic. I sigh my sadness, breathing heavily.

"Sorry I said that to you," she continues. "I didn't mean to hurt your feelings."

"Oh, it's okay. I can't get mad at you over what I have done to myself. I have just lost so much already  and now . . ." I feel tears start to well up in my eyes, my voice begins to pitch higher as I let out a loud sob.

"Oh, Ashley, please, I'm sorry for saying that. You're not a fat loser."

Now, the tears really come, and I start sobbing loudly. I collapse on the bed, burying my face in my pillow. 

"I am so a fat loser!" I practically scream between sobs, now getting quite hysterical. I gasp for breath and continue my loud tantrum, glad I can't seen Stephanie's face. "I've lost so much already  my scholarship, being on the team, my major, my future  all because I have grown so  so  so fucking fat . . . "

"There, there," Stephanie says soothingly. She sits on the bed beside me and starts to rub my back as I breathe in little jerky gasps, like I'm out of breath.

"And now I'm losing Jacob as well. And now wonder! What guy wants to be with a big fat cow like me!"

"Isn't that just like a man?" Stephanie says. "Only interested in one thing  how you look."

She starts massaging my back with both hands, and I start to feel better. My breathing slows down a bit.

"We've been fighting a lot lately. He says he is repulsed by my body, and he wants me to lose the weight, or I'm going to lose him."

"Typical selfish male," Stephanie says with a bitter tone. "I'll bet when he wants a blow job, he doesn't care what you weigh."

I turn over on the bed now and face Stephanie. I think about Jake for a moment and realize she is right about him, then nod my head in agreement. Her hands are now on my belly, plying my flab between her fingers. It feels good but also a little weird because it feels so good.

"And when was the last time he gave you any pleasure? Or took you out to a nice restaurant? Or said, 'I love you.'"

I ponder these questions and start crying again softly.

"Oh, sorry, it's none of my business, Ashley, but I think you are better off without Jake. He is still an immature boy, and you are a grown woman now." At these words her hands drift from my belly to my breasts, her fingers sticking under my bra a little. I shudder at her touch and continue sobbing.

She moves one hand to my side, rubbing the soft flab of my love handle. Her touch is not merely comforting but almost as if she is lovingly caressing my soft plump body. I start to recoil at her touch, but it feels so good.

"You've outgrown him." Her words spill out quickly. "You are special, Ash. You deserve someone who will satisfy all your needs and desires. Someone who will serve you and cook for you and take you out to fancy restaurants and ice cream parlors, someone who will . . ."

"Someone like you?" I ask, surprised at my boldness but feeling quite aroused by Stephanie's touch.

She grabs my face between her hands and looks me deep into my bleary tear-filled eyes. "Someone who will say, 'I love you, Ashley.'" She pauses for a few seconds, looking down at the bed, then looks me in the eyes again. "I love you, Ashley."

Stephanie pulls her face toward mine and kisses me with a mouth and tongue which taste like sweet wine.

I pull away in shock. "Steph, I don't know . . ."

"Don't know? Don't know what? That this feels good? That I love you?"

"I've never done, you know, that with another woman."

"Neither have I, Ash."

"But you're a lesbian, aren't you? I didn't know."

"Neither did I," Stephanie announces in a shaky voice. "But I want to find out."

"And I would love to find out about what I'm feeling now also," I say, still gasping in little sobs  or perhaps breathless by what has happened in the last few minutes. "I love you, Steph."

Steph pulls me close for another kiss. Then, she pushes me away long enough to say, "I suppose there are many new things for us to discover about ourselves and each other."

I nod as she reaches around and undoes my bra. Her hand feels warm against my soft back where I once had muscles but imagine I never will again. 

We embrace and kiss, groping and fondling each other as we do. We lie down on th bed together and start to enjoy each other's bodies.


----------



## Browniestuff (Aug 28, 2013)

This has the potential to be incredible. Don't hesitate.


----------



## rwagner (Aug 28, 2013)

Keep it going. I like the characters an look forward to where this is heading. Great start!!!


----------

